# Wheelsets for clydes



## jnstrom (Mar 3, 2006)

Im interested to hear what type of wheelsets are good for clydes. Im 235 and am going to be riding an ibex fs team frame. I dont have any name brand preferences at this point.


----------



## 2farfwd (Jan 24, 2004)

jnstrom said:


> Im interested to hear what type of wheelsets are good for clydes. Im 235 and am going to be riding an ibex fs team frame. I dont have any name brand preferences at this point.


I would get something handbuilt from a reputable wheelbuilder and stay away from machine/pre-built wheels, you will be much happier in the long run.

Depending on your budget, you could get something decent for a few hundred. Most midrange hubs will be fine, but the rims I would recommend for a clyde would be: Sun Rhynolite (cheap, but heavy at 565g), Mavic XM719, DT Swiss Ex5.1, Velocity Aeroheat. The last 3 are great high quality rims, around 440-500grams and are a bit more pricey. All of these rims build nice, light, and strong wheels for an aggressive XC riding clyde.

Good luck!


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

Although I agree that the best wheelsets are going to be handbuilt, there are a few that should do the trick without breaking the bank.

1. If you can find it, Sun SUV. They are older and, therefore, cheaper. But they are still tough and fairly light for the punishment they can take.

2. I've been using the WTB Dual Duty wheelset for a year now, and I've only had to true it once. I saw them on sale for $185 somewhere, but I forget exactly where.

3. As mentioned before, the Sun Rhynolite rims are really tough. You can find them laced to XT hubs starting around $120.


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

Rhyno lite XLs and XT hubs (36 hole) were hitting arround 150 at the normal retailers. Ive heard nothing but good things about Azonic Outlaws for clydes. Hand built will allow you a lighter wheel with good strength, but most LBS wheel builds start at 250 or so, due to 40 per rim(80) plus hubs(deore - 80) plus about 1 per spoke/nipple(64) plus labor... it adds up fast.


Good luck

Matt


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

Universal Cycles has a moving sale on right now, 10% off. I just picked up a set of Hope XC/Mavic XM321 wheels with 14/15g DT spokes and a set of Salsa skewers for $300. I weigh in at 230lbs and for what I do these wheels will be bomb proof. They went on my 5-Spot last month and so far have been great. Talk to Mike, he has excellent information about rims and wheels for a big guy.


----------



## MJ51 (Sep 15, 2005)

Although not handbuilt, the Mavic Crossride disc is a terrific wheelset for $179. Can be used for disc or rim brakes, solid, flex free and should hold up nicely to a clyde. I'm 225 and they feel great. Very impressed. (my other wheelset is King/Mavic so I have good comparison).


----------



## KINBOY (May 23, 2004)

If you are not worried about weight go with the SUN RHYNO rims. They were hand build before I knew how, great builder. They have lasted over 3 years (2 axles and a frame later) on my 26" trials bike (and I am about 205lbs) and will easily outlast me! 
Rebuild the hubs every season and they will last forever!

Just my thoughts


----------



## BlackOut (Mar 28, 2004)

*CK/Mavic*

I'm 225# rider weight.

I have a a set of Chris King ISO Disc hubs (stainless drive shell). Mavic F219's (same as XM321's I believe) with DT Comp spokes and brass nipples. 32H rims of course.

I also have another rim brake set of Shimano Deore XT with Mavic x618 rims.

I like going for the slightly beefier rim, I used to use Mavic x517's and Mavic x223 rims and I was always re-truing them. With these new rims and proper tensioning (this is the key) I've had no issues with them at all.


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

el_chupo_ said:


> Rhyno lite XLs and XT hubs (36 hole) were hitting arround 150 at the normal retailers. Ive heard nothing but good things about Azonic Outlaws for clydes. Hand built will allow you a lighter wheel with good strength, but most LBS wheel builds start at 250 or so, due to 40 per rim(80) plus hubs(deore - 80) plus about 1 per spoke/nipple(64) plus labor... it adds up fast.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Matt


The ones I have on my XC bike are the 32 hole, and they are the regular Rhynolites, not the XLs. Mine were $120 from pricepoint, and they have held up reasonably well, considering I've been bashing them on a hard tail.

Also, I want to add Outlaws to my list. I forgot about those.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

I think someone mentioned these. 10% off with a set of FREE tires too.

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=1749&category=250


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

I just had one of the LBS buid up some sweet wheels.

Got the DT EX5.1s with Hadley Hubs! 

















FYI, speedgoat has hadleys on closeout

I'm 6'6", 260lbs+ in gear and water.

I'll let you know how they are when I pick them up. Can't wait to try em out.


----------



## AlexAK (May 5, 2005)

Like eokerholm, I've got DT EX 5.1d rims and Hadley hubs on my ride. I finally got to take the bike for a spin today, nothing rough yet but I really like them so far.


----------



## MTB-5O (Mar 11, 2005)

I _just_ ordered (2 weeks ago) a set of DT Swiss FR6.1D's laced to a set of Hadley hubs from MHC. These should be bombproof as well.....can't wait to get them and take them for a spin. These were reccomended to me as a Clyde (250 lbs.)


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

MTB-5O said:


> I _just_ ordered (2 weeks ago) a set of DT Swiss FR6.1D's laced to a set of Hadley hubs from MHC. These should be bombproof as well.....can't wait to get them and take them for a spin. These were reccomended to me as a Clyde (250 lbs.)


I thought the 5.1s were a nice compromise (size, weight) between the Monster 6.1ds and the littler 4.1ds.

almost as thick, and lighter.....everyone who has seen the wheelset drools!

enjoy!

picking up tomorrow, getting them dirty on Sun.


----------



## MTB-5O (Mar 11, 2005)

*eokerholm.....*

Awesome......I am jealous that you get to ride yours this weekend!

I was going to get the 5.1's, but, I ride aggressive XC (5-7' drops, lots of roots and tree stumps), with some dirt jumping thrown in and figured I could use the extra beef at the rim.

Please let me know how the wheelset came out.....I am curious how the Hadley rear hub sounds....this is my first set of hand built wheels...I have only ridden stock wheels that have come on my bikes.

If possible......post some photos!


----------



## SD858 (Jul 18, 2005)

Concerning the Azonic Outlaws, what do they mean by 135mm or 150mm spacing?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi

I'm about 240lbs and tend to mainly use Mavic XM819 rims with either Hope Bulb or Chris King hubs, DT Competition Spokes etc. I never use anything other than 32 hole.

I find these are great for XC/AM, FR, DH or just riding a bike!  They are really great all rounders.

I do have a set of Mavic X517 with Chris King hubs, these have been pretty resiliant considering their lightness, although I did snap a spoke a couple of months back, but the rim still stayed true!

I wouldn't say I'm particularly smooth or gifted either...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*distance brother, distance.*



SD858 said:


> Concerning the Azonic Outlaws, what do they mean by 135mm or 150mm spacing?


135mm. is the standerd spacing on ATB drop-outs. Most likely this is what your bike has.
You would surely know if you had 150.
On the subject of wheelsets, Ive been running on Cane Creek Aeroheat SG LX 04's for
just over 2yrs now. Only had to true the rear once. 1700 miles of average riding and no
complants.

Jake Pay, Here.


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

I've been using the Bontrager Racelite Tubeless Disc wheelset for a year now with no problems or adjustments. I ride all mountail XC and in places like Gooseberry Mesa. I'm 225 or so without gear. I don't do drops over a foot or two if i can avoid them -- or I'm cruising at speed. I was shopping CrossMax Enduros and XLs -- but my shop recommended the Bonti's and they've worked out great.

mbb


----------



## Ro.nin (Jun 3, 2005)

*Sweetness!*

I'm getting these for my Reign. Pro2 hubs, DT 5.1s and Supercomp spokes.
These are gonna be sweeeeeet!
Chad, at Red Barn Bicycles, is building them for me.

Check them out (www.redbarnbicycles.com) - Outstanding customer service and the best prices.


----------



## hallin222 (Oct 13, 2005)

zamolxe said:


> I'm getting these for my Reign. Pro2 hubs, DT 5.1s and Supercomp spokes.
> These are gonna be sweeeeeet!
> Chad, at Red Barn Bicycles, is building them for me.
> 
> Check them out (www.redbarnbicycles.com) - Outstanding customer service and the best prices.


How much $$$?


----------



## mtnbkr33 (Jul 19, 2005)

I will second the customer service and price at red barn. Chad finished a wheelset of dt swiss xr4.1d laced to the hope pro 2 hubs. Awsome wheelset!!!!!!!! Good luck with yours.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

MTB-5O said:


> Awesome......I am jealous that you get to ride yours this weekend!
> 
> I was going to get the 5.1's, but, I ride aggressive XC (5-7' drops, lots of roots and tree stumps), with some dirt jumping thrown in and figured I could use the extra beef at the rim.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I didn't get back to you sooner.

These rims ROCK!!

I like the hadleys as well, BUTT I do not like how loud they are compared to CK Hubs....so that was a shocker. But they engage so smooth.

Super loud when you coast and do not pedal....no more need of a bear bell....I sound like a pissed off bee riding thru the trails....no more stealth biking 

I can tell a difference climbing and have super confidence in the bigger drops.

Of course, the 1st few weeks I got them I blew a tire on some concrete (glass) on my way to riding a trail and dinged/scratched them up, but they're still good.

Definitely go with the 5.1ds. You won't be sorry! Much more confidence in them than the 4.1ds at 6'6" and 260..... :thumbsup:

I see what I can do about some pictures....


----------



## btanner (Aug 15, 2005)

if you are in the US call Peter White. he is the last word on wheels. he gives a warranty with his wheels.


----------

